# Making Hardwood Venetian Blinds



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

I've looked but can't find any info on making these. I'm talking about Venetian blinds 
( this type, see here Ebay UK item number 400470888641 ) not the larger scale shuttering type blinds for windows, which seem popular in the States.

Also can't find any leads on where I can get the mechanism for raising and tilting the slats. Also the cord, made from what, where can get?

Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

2mm braided polyester cord Blind cord. Craft cord. Light pull cord. General cord | eBay I'm not sure where you would buy a new mechanism. However, maybe if you went to a store that sells the blinds maybe they would have good used ones that have been replaced with new blinds. From my experience it is usually the slats that get damaged before the mechanism.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> 2mm braided polyester cord Blind cord. Craft cord. Light pull cord. General cord | eBay I'm not sure where you would buy a new mechanism. However, maybe if you went to a store that sells the blinds maybe they would have good used ones that have been replaced with new blinds. From my experience it is usually the slats that get damaged before the mechanism.


Hi Charles,
Thought I'd post you an update on this one. I contacted a blind manufacturer.

" Hi,
I'm interested in woodworking and I wanted to have a go at making my own venetian blinds.

Any chance of buying the head rail lower, raise and tilt mechanisms from you?
Cheers,
Peter. "

They came back and said, " yes we can sell these to you although these are steel rails etc "

I think the mechanisms are a standard length but they vary their position in the enclosure to accommodate the various lengths of blinds. The patent exploded views make me think that. Will get back to him and ask for photos of mechanism and how fitted into the head enclosure and of course...... if a good price.
Peter.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Peter,
If he sends you something you can paste or link to I would like to see it. You never know when the need might arise...
Regards,
Charles


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hi Peter,
> If he sends you something you can paste or link to I would like to see it. You never know when the need might arise...
> Regards,
> Charles


Will do, no problem.


----------

